# MY STBX - left a closet full of clothes. Including the wedding dress!



## Betterman (Dec 10, 2011)

My STBX, who just moved out Tuesday, left a whole closet full of clothes in the upstairs room which I use as an office - including her wedding dress!

I am of a very spiritual nature (though my energy is low right now), and I don't want that joojoo in my house. I will text her tomorrow and I hope she will come and get all of it during her lunch. I actually have a lunch meeting, so I won't be able to be here, but I don't think she will do anything wrong. She came back yesterday as well with no issue.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Just a thought...

Newly Divorced Man Gets Creative With His Ex-Wife's Wedding Dress, And The Results Are Hilarious


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You need to give her some reasonable time to move her stuff out. If you wanted to get it out quicker, go get some boxes or plastic bags and throw everything in them. Then if you have a garage or shed, leave them in there for her to pick up.

If you want to use boxes, uhaul usually has free used boxes you can pick up.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Box them up and put them in the garage. Then tell her once, and only once, that if she wants these items she can pick them up at whatever time works for you. If she does not pick them up, send them to Goodwill or sell to some second-hand store.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I agree. Box it up and give her a reasonable amount of time to get it (maybe a week) and then get rid of it if she doesn't. Some people rent a storage unit and pay the first month's rent but I wouldn't go to all that trouble. If she wants her stuff, then she needs to get it as soon as possible. If she doesn't, then I would feel she has taken what she wants and has abandoned the rest.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Everybody loves a helping hand. The quick method is jam it all in Hefty bags. Job done!


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> Just a thought...
> 
> Newly Divorced Man Gets Creative With His Ex-Wife's Wedding Dress, And The Results Are Hilarious


Awesome!


----------



## Betterman (Dec 10, 2011)

Yeah, I thought that was funny, too.


----------

